# finaly finished my 1st FCG



## Northern Touch (Nov 8, 2006)

I would 1st like to say thankz for all the help on this one< I was realy lost but with all of your guys input I got it done...I have now built 2 with a wood frame and now plan to build 2 more using a steel frame...I really like how it turned out and this was also my 1st time working with cheese cloth and plan to use it on many more props well here is a pic and vid. of my FCG in action...








March28102.flv video by ace22photo - [email protected]@[email protected]@http://vid116.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid116.photobucket.com/albums/o24/ace22photo/[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@o24/ace22photo/March28102
if there are any questions please feel free to ask....


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Looking good but we gotta get you a new poster


----------



## Northern Touch (Nov 8, 2006)

what's u mean?


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

it turned out great!
i like the slow-motion of it.
seems like the others go faster but yours looks great!
awesome work!
.


----------



## halloweengoddessrn (Feb 14, 2007)

looks awesome!


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

Tuned out real nice. The movement is nice.


----------



## Richie (Jan 4, 2007)

Hi Northern,

Really looks great. You may also want to add a set of blue or red LED's to the eyes. You can purchase them on Ebay for just a few dollars and the batteries last a very long time. I've also had great results using a product called, Rit whitener and brightener, available at most supermarkets. Every year, my wife washes the cheese cloth in it, and coupled with (4) 20 watt fluorescent lamps, the effect really makes the cloth glow. 

If you build another one, I'd go with aluminum stock rather than steel. Steel will be very heavy. Best of luck with your new creation.


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Nice work NT.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Looks great NT. Wish I had four FCGs.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Congrats! Looks great, man. Can't wait to see it under blacklight! I'll just move this to the Showroom...Gotta let people see what you built!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Good Job NT...
I'd like to make a couple of these to some day.


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Super job!


----------



## Northern Touch (Nov 8, 2006)

thankz everyone!!!I wouldn't have been able to get this one done if it wasn't for great fourms like this one....at 1st I thought the movement was kind of slow to what I have seen but sence all your great coments I'm will leave them just the way they are...


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

The video is great. Thanks for showing us your mech. Often it's in the how-to, but not the video and I have probs following along.


----------



## Death Master (Jul 1, 2007)

Very Good Job.


----------



## TwistedDementia (May 2, 2007)

Good job, I myself have still never built a FCG, someday I need to!


----------



## CreepyCanmore (Mar 27, 2007)

Damn, it looks so good, now I have to go and build one myself...another project...grrrr...thanks for showing the mech in the video, that will help alot.


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

nice NT - now wasn't that easy


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

Was it easy to make? Looks creepy I wanna make one too! I'll use your video as a guide if I do. If I can make a Boneyard BBQ then maybe i could handle this...


----------



## Ghoulbug (Apr 24, 2007)

Great job.. i like the slow moving..


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Looks great NT ..nice vid..
maybe i can actually follow this and do same some day..
too bad you didnt have a blacklight set up while doing that vid...
but theres another vid to make for ya.


----------



## ZombieLoveme (Jul 6, 2007)

Looks great.


----------



## buckaneerbabe (Jun 5, 2007)

That turned out great!


----------

